# Lee, MA CCO (Prime Outlets)



## jubethone (Jan 24, 2008)

I went to this one this past weekend.  They had quite a bit of random stuff.  Here is what I remember:

Blushes:
Cubic
etc. (didn't really look closely)

Fluidline:
Haunting
etc.

Eyeshadows: 
Manhunt
Iris Eyes
Folie
the Winter 06 Nordstrom Novel Twist warm eye shadow palette
others

Shadesticks:
Lucky Jade 
Penny
Shimmertime
Sea Me

Pigments:
Copperclast
Aire-de-Blue
Viz a Violet
Golden Olive

Foundations:
the Light-Medium, Medium, and Dark spray-ons
some very dark and very light colors in several powder formulations, except studio fix
They also had the medium and dark concealere palettes

Lips:
Lots of lipglass, lipsticks, lip stains
Novel Twist 06 Tan Lips palette

Skincare:
Fix+ spray
Lightful cleanser
green tea cleanser
the eye cream in a tube

There was some other stuff, but I didn't have a lot of time to look.


----------



## Aingeal (Apr 26, 2008)

Hi everyone! I went to the CCO in Lee, MA today and wanted to let you know what I saw.

Lure items:
Stroke of Lust
Maidenchant 
Lune 

Danse items:
Curtsy
Classical
Russe
Pas-De-Deux (sp?)

Pigments:
Golden Olive (2)
Fairylite (2)
Viz-A-Violet (1)
Pastorale (1)
Aire De Blu (2)

There were TONS of lip products. I remember Hot Chrome, Orangedescence (sp?), All Woman, lip varnishes, see-thru lip colour, a couple pencils.

There were 5 shadows but I don't remember the names of all of them...3 purples (one was Creme de Violet) and 2 neutrals.

Lots of foundation but I don't use MAC foundation...it was all for darker skintones. Same w/ concealer.

They had a few fluidlines...Delphic, Iris Eyes, and a couple others.

There were also a couple glitter liners but NO pencil liners.

Some brow finisher stuff but no brow pencils.

A couple nail polishes (don't know names)...

No perfumes or brushes.

That's all I remember!


----------



## woolyowl (May 3, 2008)

I was just there today for the first time -- what a fun place! Can't wait to go back.

Most items were the same as Aingeal mentioned a few days ago, but here's some more info anyways...

LIP

lots of lipsticks, maybe 20 or so, lots of frosts and nothing red (which is what I was after) 
lipglasses, maybe 10,....all I remember is lychee luxe 
lip gelees...maybe 5...seemed like ones from C-Shock 
plushglasses, maybe 5 
some older lip product formulas I didn't recognize 
Those lip pots that look like little decorated cakes 
lipglass pencils in brick, red, neutralzone, plum, rosebound 
a few other assorted lip pencils 
Mattenes in You Say Tomato and a couple others 
Novel Twist Tan Lips palette 
EYES

Pigments: same as the last post plus Night Light (1 left!) 
only about 5 shadows: Fertile, Seedling, Creme de Violet, another purple one that looked identical, & i forget 
Novel Twist warm eyes palette (pretty!) 
3-pack of mini glitter liners 
Fluidlines in Delphic, Blue Peep, Sweet Sage, Iris Eyes, another purple one, and a silver one 
no quads 
Shadesticks mentioned previously are still there, 
a few random eye pencils, i forget which 
FACE

Select Moisturecover in darks and NW15 
Stick foundation in various med-deep tones 
Hulabaloo powder 
the items mentioned in the last posts were still there 
2 CCB's, pink-fuchsia tones 
There was a lot more including nail polish and skincare, but I forget.
They had a nice selection of Clinique and Prescriptives products, too, and some Bobbi Brown palettes and sets.

hth!


----------



## panther27 (Aug 8, 2008)

Anyone been here recently??


----------



## iliang25 (Aug 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panther27* 

 
_Anyone been here recently??_

 
maybe 4 weeks ago I went to this CCO..not at all exciting in my end as I am in search for a paint pot..they don't have any!!! same shadesticks still there..I got the last lucky jade I guess.  same fluidlines as listed.  There was one lone solarbits in black ore.


----------



## panther27 (Aug 18, 2008)

Do you remember anything else that they had?^^^


----------



## iliang25 (Aug 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panther27* 

 
_Do you remember anything else that they had?^^^_

 
I did not really look much as I was looking for MSF and paintpot and got really annoyed that they don't have any and the SA was directing me to fluidline when I was asking if there are paintpots LOL.  maybe only 3 e/s and no pigments at all.  this is a small CCO and their foundations are on darker shade.


----------



## panther27 (Aug 25, 2008)

So I went to here yesterday,they had an alright selction.I got a few things-fix+,dejarose lg(last one),plink ls(last one)silly girl lg(last one)and pastoralre pigment,also the last one lol.They also had,fairylite,viz a violet,golden olive,air de blue and helium pigments.All of the matte 2 shadows,ugh I hate those.Velvet Moss es also.No dazzleglasses or mcqueen which sucked cause I really wanted that
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Also no msfs.For lipsticks:rage,2n,flowerplay,blast o blue,cyber,bronze shimmer and others.Lipglasses,poetique,be in, prr,atmosphere,and others.There was like 6 3d lipglasses.Cool eyes royal assets palette,cool lips and warm lips royal assets,a few shadesticks.A ton warm toned foundations and concealors,emote blush,fleurry blush.Seethru cheek stains,a few ccbs,balloonacy powder.Lip gelees such as mega,and sweetie cakes lip pots.No palettes other than that royal assets one,no brushes.


----------



## iliang25 (Sep 1, 2008)

I was there yesterday and they have the same stocks as the last one posted plus hullabaloo highlight, scatterrays solar bitz, they restocked the pigments but the same as before (ugh)..no msf still..I did not get any and instead hit the counter for the COC mattene.


----------



## dahlahss (Dec 14, 2008)

I went to the Lee CCO yesterday! I was pretty happy with what I saw although they didn't have a ton of MAC. I'm gonna have to make more trips up there!

I didn't see the Studio Fix powder and I wasn't sure where the MAC brushes were, but I got Shy Beauty Blush (discontinued right?) and Hullabaloo Highlight. I'm sad that it doesn't stay glittery forever. I didn't see any pigments, but I didn't look very hard.

I live in Springfield, and I've never been to the Holyoke Counter. How is it?


----------



## dahlahss (Dec 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panther27* 

 
_So I went to here yesterday,they had an alright selction.I got a few things-fix+,dejarose lg(last one),plink ls(last one)silly girl lg(last one)and pastoralre pigment,also the last one lol.They also had,fairylite,viz a violet,golden olive,air de blue and helium pigments.All of the matte 2 shadows,ugh I hate those.Velvet Moss es also.No dazzleglasses or mcqueen which sucked cause I really wanted that
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also no msfs.For lipsticks:rage,2n,flowerplay,blast o blue,cyber,bronze shimmer and others.Lipglasses,poetique,be in, prr,atmosphere,and others.There was like 6 3d lipglasses.Cool eyes royal assets palette,cool lips and warm lips royal assets,a few shadesticks.A ton warm toned foundations and concealors,emote blush,fleurry blush.Seethru cheek stains,a few ccbs,balloonacy powder.Lip gelees such as mega,and sweetie cakes lip pots.No palettes other than that royal assets one,no brushes._

 
I didn't see any MSF's or shadesticks! :[


----------



## panther27 (Dec 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dahlahss* 

 
_I went to the Lee CCO yesterday! I was pretty happy with what I saw although they didn't have a ton of MAC. I'm gonna have to make more trips up there!

I didn't see the Studio Fix powder and I wasn't sure where the MAC brushes were, but I got Shy Beauty Blush (discontinued right?) and Hullabaloo Highlight. I'm sad that it doesn't stay glittery forever. I didn't see any pigments, but I didn't look very hard.

I live in Springfield, and I've never been to the Holyoke Counter. How is it?_

 
I go to the MAC counter there all the time lol.I loveeee it.The girls there are so freakin awesome.They are wicked nice,nothing but the best at that counter!Also it is usually busy,but you are never ignored.Someone will always help you,you should definately go.


----------



## NotteRequiem (Jan 7, 2009)

I went there on Monday and they had a ton of stuff, but what got me going was that they had PORT RED!!! I snagged 3 of those, Naked Lunch, and the 3 liquid last liner set.

They had some Fafi lipglasses as well, and plenty of other stuff to choose from.

I looove the Holyoke counter. They're all so nice and helpful <3


----------



## panther27 (Jan 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NotteRequiem* 

 
_I went there on Monday and they had a ton of stuff, but what got me going was that they had PORT RED!!! I snagged 3 of those, Naked Lunch, and the 3 liquid last liner set.

They had some Fafi lipglasses as well, and plenty of other stuff to choose from.

I looove the Holyoke counter. They're all so nice and helpful <3_

 
I loveeeee that counter.Everyone who works there effin rocks!


----------



## syrene78 (Mar 11, 2009)

Any new update?
Thanks!


----------



## s0_fam0us (Apr 8, 2009)

Has anyone been here recently? I usually go to the Clinton, CT or the Central Valley, NY one... looking to switch it up! lol


----------



## s0_fam0us (Apr 20, 2009)

Just in case anyone else was wondering what they had in stock... I was here on Saturday. They had the richmetal highlighters, a bunch of eyeshadows (Starflash included), Antiquitease brush & lip sets... Scatterrays solar bits... I can't remember much else. The people there were very, very nice... I wish it was a little bit closer to me, as I'd go back there more frequently. Nice people always make shopping easier. lol


----------



## woolyowl (May 24, 2009)

I went there yesterday and got some stuff that I was sorry I'd missed when it was released:
Sweetness & Secret Blush BPBs, Bone Beige/Emphasize Sculpt & Shape duo, plus a sheer pressed powder in NW5.

They had more good stuff than the last time I went (last year), including:

 Lots of blushes, including BPBs (Sweetness, Feeling, Eversun I think, Serenely , Mineralize Blushes (Dainty, Warm Soul, I forget what else...), two in Neo Sci Fi packaging. 
 Eyeshadows including: Vellum, Cork, Soft Brown, Femme Fi, Evening Aura, Warming Trend, Expensive Pink, Meet the Fleet, Submarine, Blue Flame, Cool Heat, Signed Sealed, Passionate, Rule, Talent Pool, Go, Glamour Check, some other ones I forget... 
 Sculpt & Shape duos, a least 4-5 shades I think? 
 Only piggies I saw were Pastorale & something else 
 MSFs! for like $19: Petticoat, So Ceylon, Gold Deposit I think (or was it Gold Spill..? Prob. Gold Deposit I guess) 
 Usual mix of powders on the lighter and darker ends of the color spectrum 
 Lippies...let's see...Russe, Blast o Blue, some Neo Sci Fi stuff, Russian Red, Nouveau Frou, Rozz Revival, Shag, a bunch more 

There were other things but I'm kind of blanking. Sorry i didn't take better notes!

Oh yeah--just remembered--also: 


Lightful moisturizers, 
some Antiquitease sets (cool eyes, pink lips, I forget what else), 
a MAC Trip set of three tubes of clear gloss, 
some stuff from the '08 Nordstrom's Colour Forms collection incl. a blush, some little eye & lip pallettes, a couple richmetal highlighters, 
a couple metal-x shadows (pink and gold I think), 
a couple brush sets, 
Studio Sculpt foundations in medium-dark tones, 
concealer pencils, 
a few Pearlglide eye liners 
Glitter & liquidlast liners 
Cremestick lip liners 
A few Lipglass pencils


----------



## haylejane (Jul 30, 2009)

has anyone been lately? I am going saturday.
I will post with what I saw!


----------



## haylejane (Jul 31, 2009)

I went today and they had quite a bit.
Heres what I got:
Blitzed (the gold one) Glitter Liner
Tempting eye quad (they also that the shadow lady one like 5 of those and 10 or more of tempting one.)
116 brush
Purring and Take a Hint tendertone. Not sure what year batch....
What I remember:
I believe a matte pigment that was a blueish color. I think the name starts with a P.
The dame edna beauty powders and trios.
Spaced out blush (neoscfi packing)
2 3d lipglasses. not sure the named but one was a muted pinky color.
A lot of slimshines that are pink colors.
Foundation for dark skins toned.
A select pressed medium dark powder.
2 holiday sets (green packing and holiday 09' one)


----------



## woolyowl (Sep 7, 2009)

I went here again today. I was really surprised to see the selection of MSFs had grown since May! Less eyeshadows, more mineralize blushes, glitters/reflects, and metal-x. Much of what Haylejane saw there in July and even stuff I saw in May was still there, but I didn't see any tendertones.


Mineralize blush duos: Moon River, Love Rock, Hot Planet, some others I think 
Solid mineralize blushes: dainty, nuance, etc 
Holiday 2008 palettes: classic eyes, warm eyes, cool eyes 
neo sci fi lipglasses 
MSFs: Redhead, Blonde, Brunette, Petticoat, Refined, Perfect Topping, a few others 
Reflects glitters in several colors, pastorale pigment 
Eyeshadows: henna, evening aura, some Cool Heat e/s, some BBR, surreal, more 
the Dame Edna palettes 
Color Forms eye palettes 
Metal-X e/s: blue, gold, neutrals, Gilded Ash 
MES duos: earthly riches, engaging, love connection, others 
 Like ALL of the regular Tinted Lip Conditioners! 
 Orpheus and Mystery kohl power pencils 
 Monogram collection stuff 







 I just want to plug the Gilded Ash metal-x e/s. I think it's awesome and I don't think that formula gets enough love! Try it over Benefit CCS's. Works for me.


----------



## Loquita (Nov 20, 2009)

I was at the Lee CCO a few times recently, and while it's def. on the small side compared to other CCOs I have visited, I was really happy with what I found -- I scored a bunch of original Starflash shadows (my absolute faves -- I got Go, Top Hat, Sunset B, & Talent Pool), some Cremesheens (Looks Like Sin, Petite Indulgence, etc.), some Mineral Blush (Merrily & Pleasantry) and some Beauty Powder Blushes (Feeling).  They also had several CoC Tempting quads, and some nice staple e/s (Concrete, Vanilla, Soft Brown, etc.), a *ton* of powder and creme blushes from the permanent line (Fleur Power, Harmony, etc.), and some basic shadesticks (Gentle Lentil, for ex.).  They also had Taupe eye pencils (now discontinued), in case you are interested.  I picked up one of those and really like it.  I will most likely go back this weekend if I find out out that they got a new shipment and will post what I find!


----------



## panther27 (Nov 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Loquita* 

 
_I was at the Lee CCO a few times recently, and while it's def. on the small side compared to other CCOs I have visited, I was really happy with what I found -- I scored a bunch of original Starflash shadows (my absolute faves -- I got Go, Top Hat, Sunset B, & Talent Pool), some Cremesheens (Looks Like Sin, Petite Indulgence, etc.), some Mineral Blush (Merrily & Pleasantry) and some Beauty Powder Blushes (Feeling). They also had several CoC Tempting quads, and some nice staple e/s (Concrete, Vanilla, Soft Brown, etc.), a *ton* of powder and creme blushes from the permanent line (Fleur Power, Harmony, etc.), and some basic shadesticks (Gentle Lentil, for ex.). They also had Taupe eye pencils (now discontinued), in case you are interested. I picked up one of those and really like it. I will most likely go back this weekend if I find out out that they got a new shipment and will post what I find!_

 
Thanks for the info!Do you remember seeing any dazzleglasses?


----------



## woolyowl (Nov 29, 2009)

I went here yesterday and didn't see any dazzleglasses. They had roughly the same products that I saw the last time I visited (Sept??) except 

more:
blushes
reflects pigments/glitters (but only a couple regular pigments...pastorale i think, and something else...)
Rose Romance powders

less:
skincare
e/s

in general, a good selection of mattenes, shadesticks, blushes, MES and metallic cream products (richmetal highlighters and metal-x shadows).

Maybe a lot of people on black friday bought newer stuff? I was surprised that it hadn't changed that much in a few months.


----------



## NotteRequiem (Jul 2, 2010)

This CCO is pretty low-stocked imo, but here's what they had a week ago:

Holiday sets [with the pigment, fluidline, brush and mascara]
Melon set
Shimmertime set

Reflects Glitters [only 3. I can't recall which ones]
Rose Romance Powders
Blonde and Brunette MSFs
a few Pro-Longwear lippies
Lip palettes from the nordies collection a few years ago 

Not much, really, but it was worth a look.


----------



## panther27 (Jul 17, 2010)

I went today,yeah,they had the same exact stuff mentioned above.The selection is pretty low,but I did get Paperwhite loose beauty powder,which I have been wanting for a long time.It's a pro product,they still have a few left.Also i got Way To Love lipstick.


----------



## woolyowl (Jul 31, 2010)

Went here today. They had less stuff than other times I've been there, but I still got some things I was really happy to find (Porcelain Pink MSF, Classic Dame mattene, Young Punk MES, Personal Style BPB, and Bobbi Brown Black Plum shimmerwash e/s).

I also remember:
- Cheeky Bronze, Blonde, Brunette MSFs and one Gold Deposit
- both Rose Romance powders and a few misc. other "special packaging" powders
- About 5-7 mineralize blushes: Love Rock, Moon River, Intenso, Hot Planet, some of the browner/darker/bronzer ones
- Not many other blushes but I remember Margin, Emote, Format?, warm soul, other warm/tawny/bronze ones
- No pigments. Just a couple of reflects glitters
- More e/s than the last time, with Starflash shadows
- Mattenes: Tango, Orange Dare, Grown Up, mostly red and orange ones, I forget exactly
- About 5-6 slimshines
- Not that many lippies (10-15) but a range or colors and they had Lollipop Lovin and the black one from Style Black
- Blue and gold MES from Style Black
- Black and Bat Black CCBs
- yellow and greenish shadesticks from the sweets collection
- hardy any lip or eye pencils.

sorry that's all I remember I think! but yeah there was more....


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Aug 1, 2010)

Hi, anyone willing to do a CP?  There are a few things I would like to get.  Thanks!


----------



## panther27 (Jun 3, 2011)

Anyone been recently?


----------



## lmcmullen (Apr 16, 2014)

I just went there today, figured out a route from NY to VT that put me about 15 miles from it .
  Their selection of EL and Clinique is very good, MAC is not as good but still better than some other CCOs.

  I remember:

  Lots of single eyeshadows:
  motif
  shimmermoss
lime pressed pigment
  a orangey pressed pigment
  Marilyn Monroe Silver Screen
  the lime green tartan tale shadow
Eat, Pray
Sex and the Oyster
  Deep Cravings
  Juxt
Gilty Morsel
Beluga
Divine Decadence
Jeanius shadows
Weathered and a few other Prolongwear shadows
Plumage
Nehru
Mulch
Electric Eel
a few brick colored matte ones, didn't get the name
Idol Eyes
Goldmine
  Mineralized shadows - Carribean, Bare something (the light yellow and lavender one), and I think Cha Cha Cha. Bunch of mineralized duos - I remember thunder and rain

  A bunch of prolongwear paint pots - I remember the bluish matte one, the dusty pink matte one, and Dangerous Cuvee.

  Some ofthe Tartan tale stuff - pigment sets and nail sets (believe it or not LOL).
  The Glamour Daze lipglass set in the pink box with the bow.
  The Glamour Daze green eyeshadow set

  Beth Ditto Powder
Hey Sailor striped powder
Dame blush, and a bunch of other regular blushes (not mineralized)
2 Extra Dimension blushes (Fiery Impact and not sure the other, maybe Pleasure Model)
Full of Joy

  Blitz and Glitz Fluidline    
Midnight Snack Fluidline

  Rainy Season quad
  a few other quads and duos
  very few lipsticks and glosses - the other brands had far more. Niki Minaj and VG Cindy I saw.

Chic lipstick
pro longwear lipcream lipsticks
Vegas Volt

  Pigment sets from Glitter and Ice
  Powders in compacts but I didn't see any skinfinishes.

  If I remember more I'll add them.


----------

